

PON-Z, the world's first honest ponzi scheme. Using bitcoin. - KennethMyers
http://www.pon-z.com/

======
burke
This raises an interesting question. I wonder if explicitly labeling itself as
a Ponzi scheme precludes it from being technically classified as a Ponzi
scheme.

Is it still technically fraud if you walk up to someone on the street and say:
"Hey, I want to defraud you, so I'm pretending to be your bank. I need
interest on that thing you did. Pay up please?"

------
guiomie
Is this legal?

~~~
KennethMyers
Since there's no fraud and no money, I hope so.

